# Peanut Butter Sticks for Baking?



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen peanut butter that is sold in stick form (like butter)? I found it once at Walmart last year or so and have never seen it again.  I hate measuring peanut butter, so this was a really easy way to use it. I only bought one package thinking I could find it again. I haven't found it yet. I keep thinking it's a holiday only thing, but I still haven't found it. I look at every store I go to. The brand I found at Walmart was Jif.


----------



## Constance (Nov 9, 2005)

I've never seen it, but that sure would be handy! 

By the way, if you spray your measuring cup with cooking spray, sticky things like peanut butter, syrup or honey come out more easily. I spray all kinds of things with it...my spatula, my hands, my garden clippers...it's kinda like the cook's WD40.


----------



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Constance! I use oil for my hands not to become sticky all the time, guess I never though to oil the measuring cup.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 9, 2005)

Could you measure peanut butter by the water displacement method?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you have a scale?

If you figured how much a cup (or any other measure) weighed, then you could just plop that measure onto a scale rather than trying to fill a measuring cup every time.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree that is a very cool idea - never seen PB in stick form before, but I'd scope it up for sure if I did (a bit OT but Italian DH recently got his first taste of Thai peanut butter satay and really liked it). Perhaps if you call or go to the same Walmart where you got it from before and asked to speak to whomever is in charge of ordering you could either ask them to bring it in again or at least get a brand name so you could look for it online


----------



## crewsk (Nov 10, 2005)

I bought the same stuff at Wal-Mart last year htc. I loved it!! I can't remember seeing it since then though. When I got mine, they were on sale 3 packs for $1. I agree with Constance, spraying your measuring cup with cooking spray works really well.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 10, 2005)

I remember seeing it last year at Wally-World as well, but I didn't get any, as we always have a large supply of peanut butter here (I think I have about 6 containers in my pantry right now).  I remember seeing that it was kind of expensive, so I guess I didn't catch it on sale.

I agree with everyone else though, spray your measuring cup with oil and you won't have a problem with the peanut butter sticking.


----------

